# 1990 Johnson 3 hp



## 7376fl (Nov 23, 2014)

Greetings:
1st note on this site. Just received a 1990 3hp Johnson. On R side of foot is gear drain and fill screw. On L side same area, there is a hole with a little burnt looking oil around the hole. What is this hole? Should there be a screw? I don't get it. Schematics only show R side of lower end. I cannot load a pic but can send thru mail or phone. Does someone know what this hole is? Thank you. Eddie


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

I have a 3.3...are you maybe seing one of the exhaust holes?

mine are actually right above the lower unit but centered not off to one side

they are oily and black

if so thats more than likely where yours is


----------



## 7376fl (Nov 23, 2014)

Thank you. I'm no mechanic. Is there a way to send a pic of this? I cannot post one thru this site. Can I forward a pic to you on another way? The 3.3 is on a Gheenoe to be used by I injured vets. I don't know what the insides of the unit looks like but with the drain screw and fill hole directly opposite this " pencil size hole " it seems that gear lube must be behind the hole. I don't want to burn up the lower end. I know it sounds nuts, I have no diagram. Eddie


----------



## mf70 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah, I was just stung by the "no early pix or links" rule. Perhaps you could put the photo up on photobucket.com and s p e l l o u t t h e U R L so it was not a link...

I've got a much older Evinrude 4, but it's out of reach right now.

Does yours start? If it turns over easily, it won't hurt to run it dry for a few seconds. That should answer your question about the hole/port.

On looking at









I wonder if it's the coolant water intake. If so, you can test it by running the motor in a bucket and watching for the coolant stream.

You can often get an idea about old engines from sources such as:

Evinrude Gearcase Parts for 1990 3hp E3BRESR Outboard Motor


----------



## 7376fl (Nov 23, 2014)

Thank you. Your picture is of the right side. The site for 3hp gear case only shows right side. Been there done that. This hole is on the left side. Frustrating to say the least. em


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

run it in a bucket of water with the prop off...if it pees your questions are answered

I dont have a close up pic of mine but there are schematics...out there

you wont burn up anyting in the lower unit

a quick check is to open the top lower unit oil check screw...add some oil and close up again...it wont damage anything doing it this simple way

Ill look for johnson 3 schematics

here ya go:
http://www.marineengine.com/parts/j...J3BRESR&manufacturer=Johnson&section=Gearcase
http://www.marineengine.com/parts/j...BRESR&manufacturer=Johnson&section=Midsection


----------



## 7376fl (Nov 23, 2014)

Greetings:
I need a picture of a 1989,1990, Left side - Johnson 3hp gear case lower end. Thank you. Edward


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

here you go...

Johnson

you do have to scroll down and search a bit but its there

not having good luck getting a specific pic but here is a vid of a johnson 3 running...its shows what you need to know...






if this doesnt help then dont know what will bud

peace


----------



## 7376fl (Nov 23, 2014)

Greetings and Happy Thanksgiving:
The 3 running in the trash can dies not help me. Correct side, but the hole I am speaking of is just below the water line so in the picture, it cannot be seen. I'm so frustrated, went to Johnson dealer, showed him a pic, I asked what the hole was, he said his computer didn't go back that far. What? What was that? That's insane. Anyhow, I'm just concerned. I would love to forward a picture. 904-4773754 [email protected] Anyone? Eddie M


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

happy thanksgiving

why are you so worried? 

I dont think you are getting much help simply because this is a non issue

its either an exhaust hole or drain or water pickup

why dont you test the engine in the water? how are videos of the engine working correctly not helpful I think because you are not knowledgeable enough on outboards in general yet you are rightfully worried

I told you on my 3.3 which is a slightly newer version they are exhaust holes I also explained that mine are centered whereas some years arent

I also showed you shcematics OF BOTH SIDES with ALL PARTS notice there is no mention of what you speak of? that might be beacause its not a part per se

PS DEALERES ARE IDIOTS WHEN IT COMES TO OLD STUFF they are of no help


sorry to be so blunt.

Ill send you an email so you can send me a pic

happy thanksgiving


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

did you get my message? the hole you are reffering to is a cavity drain in between the lower unit and the mid section it will leak out oil iof any of the seals between the 2 are compromised and or the oil os old and thinnned out

take care

ps.jost got a nissan 3.5 which is a tohatsu which in reality is almost exactly the same as my older evinrude 3.3 same carb, flywheel, intake, etc...

peace


----------

